# 31cc cultivator motor pull string (clutch problem)



## Viper32 (Sep 18, 2005)

Okay I got the piston that was locked up repaired it was busted. I replaced it with a new one and thats all good now. Now I have another problem, when I pull the starter rope it pulls freely but does not turn the motor. If I take the front cover off the motor and turn the clutch and tighten it will work again. The problem is this only works for maybe 5-6 pulls. How do I adjust or set this clutch can anyone help?

Viper


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

What type and model is the cultivator?


----------



## Viper32 (Sep 18, 2005)

http://www.yardmachines.com/servlet/BrandProductDetail?ID=1195&CAT=15&SUB=109

This is the one................


Viper


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Ah yes.... the now infamous MTD loose clutch problem  First, most likely you have sheared the key on the flywheel. You can either replace it or hopefully tighten down the clutch while holding the flywheel in the proper position... not real easy to do but it can be done.

The only way we have found to tighten the clutch enough is by using a "homemade" clutch tool and a small butterfly impact wrench. All other methods we have tried have resulted in the product returning a couple weeks later with the same problem.


----------



## Viper32 (Sep 18, 2005)

hankster said:


> Ah yes.... the now infamous MTD loose clutch problem  First, most likely you have sheared the key on the flywheel. You can either replace it or hopefully tighten down the clutch while holding the flywheel in the proper position... not real easy to do but it can be done.
> 
> The only way we have found to tighten the clutch enough is by using a "homemade" clutch tool and a small butterfly impact wrench. All other methods we have tried have resulted in the product returning a couple weeks later with the same problem.


Thanks for the advice, I think if I am understanding you right the clutch is what holds the flywheel down as they are no nut on the shaft as they are on my weedeater that does not have a clutch is this correct? Also one last thing, I tried to pull the flywheel off so I could inspect but was afraid to pull to hard, is it okay to pry on it some etc.?

Viper


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yes, you are correct, it is held on by the clutch. You can just hold the flywheel in your hand.... engine down... and rap lightly on the end of the crankshaft to release the clutch. Just be careful as you can mushroom the end of the crackshaft and then the clutchbell will not rotate properly. if this happens, just use a file to take off any burrs from the end of the crankshaft.


----------

